# Question About Bus Bridge



## Everydaymatters (Dec 12, 2011)

I was thinking about going to the Texas mini gathering. I did a play booking on the regular Amtrak reservation site, and then tried to book it on AGR as a coach passenger.

I wasn't able to make the reservation through AGR and I wonder if this is because of the bus bridge?

Can AGR be used only for actual train travel?


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 12, 2011)

It's because it requires a connection (train-bus), and you can't book connections online. You have to call.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on when/if Amtrak is looking to upgrade the AGR website to allow connections and sleepers and such? Seems like it could help them reduce call volume and ongoing labor costs while providing another avenue for customers to conduct routine business and freeing up the live agents for issues that actually require a human.


----------

